# Filmsounds



## ultrauser (21. August 2005)

Hi,

woher bekomme ich solche sounds? Hier ist nen Beispiel: http://www.esportenergy.de/3x3cut3r/soundq.wav

Das laute Geräusch, als ob jemand was durchhackt. Gibs da irgendwo eine Datenbank für solche Sounds?


----------



## goela (24. August 2005)

Schau doch mal bitte hier!


----------



## ultrauser (25. August 2005)

ok, danke. Wie würde sich denn so ein Sound nennen, oder unter was soll man da suchen?


----------

